# Cool Primarch pics



## mpomnibus (Oct 31, 2010)

Been looking all over the internet for crazy pics of the primarchs and I have found some pretty crazy ones but I wanted to see if anyone had found any crazy ones that have been stashed away. here are some that I have found that I thought where cool

sanguinius holding the gate and then the family of the emp :yahoo:


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Why is the Lion killing pikachu?:shok:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

xNoPityx said:


> Why is the Lion killing pikachu?:shok:


Because the little bastard has it coming. :ireful2:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

But more importantly, why is only Corax looking at porn?


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Konrad Curze is brought to you by Adam West.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Sang pic is pretty cool, I don't recall seeing him in a helmet very often.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

xNoPityx said:


> Why is the Lion killing pikachu?:shok:


I think its showing him killing wild beasts, after all he killed the Calibanite Lion as a baby, from which he gets his name

Yeah...why's Corax looking at porn?
and Ferrus Manus bursting for the potty?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

And Magnus wasn't born a cyclops, was he? If I recalled, from his HH book, didn't he trade it to (temporarily) stop the rampant mutations in the TS?

Though Lexicanum says he started off with just one eye. Has it been retconned?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow... Horus is such a cute little baby... Just kidding...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

hailene said:


> And Magnus wasn't born a cyclops, was he? If I recalled, from his HH book, didn't he trade it to (temporarily) stop the rampant mutations in the TS?
> 
> Though Lexicanum says he started off with just one eye. Has it been retconned?


It's been retconned, but even then the various HH books can't seem to agree on it. In some books it is described as just skin where the eye should be, as if it was never there in the first place, others are describing it as a mess of scar tissue. I'm fairly sure in the earlier fluff he was born as a cyclops and much like Sanguinius and his wings might have been killed on discovery on any other planet, but being Prospero they took him in. But now like you've said, he appears to have sacrificed it


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Well seeing as the point is to post other pictures here are some




























Dorn's pic is my favorite of the bunch. I love the chain sword.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> But more importantly, why is only Corax looking at porn?


Because he's ninja enough to do so and not get caught?
Or because he's trying to work out how to make more Raven Guard?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you want to see more pics like this one go Here


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

For some reason that made me think of the superman animated series. Awesome work though, love the Mournival pic.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are amazing drawings and sketches. But for me they are all abit too cartoony? If thats the right word to use. I'm just not a fan of that style of artwork. Prefer pictures more like these


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Ah I couldn't find the mortarion pic, that has to be one of my favorite drawings ever.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

These are funny - I found these, they may have actually been from this forum sorry but i am short on time and so I'll just send you a link to my facebook page to see them...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000196046998#!/album.php?aid=26102&id=100000196046998

(i made all of them except for the facebook updates and the one with Ferrus and Fulgrim.)

Does anyone know where you can find the picture of Ferrus Manus fighting Tzeentch in like Mortal Kombat?


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

That Mortarion one is my fave.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

* Angel of Blood

I like the fact that you used the same picture you're avatar is lololololol


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Shamless wasn't it lol.

As a side note those primarch facebook updates are mine  can find them here on the forums and i will be making more soon


----------



## M3N0N26 (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL the facebook ones are frigging hilarious


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I've always thought this pic of Magnus looked pretty cool


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

this one looks like its someones first day in prison:biggrin:


----------



## Delta1 (Apr 5, 2009)

these are all done by Aerion the Faithful. 

alpharius omegon


angron


vulkan


rogal dorn


lion el'johnson


ferrus manus


----------



## Delta1 (Apr 5, 2009)

more work from Aerion the Faithful.

sanguinius


corax


perturabo


jaghatai khan


mortarion


magnus the red


----------



## Delta1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Aerion the Faithful's work continued:

leman russ


fulgrim


horus


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

All looks very Mass Effect inspired. Only thing i don't like is the drawing technique for the faces. still good though


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Shamless wasn't it lol.
> 
> As a side note those primarch facebook updates are mine  can find them here on the forums and i will be making more soon


oh hahaha I thought it was from here!
I really like the one with ferrus and Fulgrim. i found that one while reading Fulgrim


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Angron










Corax










Lorgar- not many pictures of him pre-heresy.










Konrad Cruze


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I was looking for a pic of Alpharius but this showed up instead. Lawl.










Nooo he's using them as decoy's so he can put his plans into motion. xD


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i like the pictures made by Aerion the Faithful, they are more cartoony but still nice


----------

